# [SOLVED] Cant use wireless connection (HP nc6120)



## molekul (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi guys, I have a problem with connecting via wireless

I have a HP nc6120 laptop and I recently switched the hard drive. I installed Windows XP professsional and downloaded drivers from HP homepage (also did a BIOS update)

Local connection via cable is OK (broadcom netxtreme gigabit ethernet) but there isn't wireless connectivity. I downloaded all the wireless drivers, but still HP wireless assistant offers only Bluetooth connection and there isn't a wireless card on the device manager list.


Some time ago, as I formatted my previous drive and downloaded the same drivers from HP homepage, the wireless connection worked like a charm




I appreciate your help!


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Cant use wireless connection (HP nc6120)*

have a look in the bios and see if there is an option to enable there 

post back an ipconfig /all - device manager screen shot and a xirrus screen shot



*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  
Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.


Wi-Fi Inspector | Xirrus
Direct link to the program is here http://wpc.475a.edgecastcdn.net/00475A/XirrusWiFiInspectorSetup.1.2.0.exe

_{If the above link does not work heres another link http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file_download/fid,77196-order,4/download.html}_

Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program 

A user guide is available here http://www.xirrus.com/Products/Wi-Fi-Inspector/xirruswifiinspectorguide1-2-0.aspx

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on "networks" top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours on the list 

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are here TSG Posting a Screenshot - TSG Library of Knowledge

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better.

If you are using the Mac OS then use iStumbler 99
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Device Manager *
Post back the results in device manager
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

windows key and pause Key should open to allow device manager to be seen on laptops may need to use windows key + FN key + Pause Key
if not then 

Start > control Panel {Vista set to classic view}> system > {Vista, device manager on left hand side} {XP hardware Tab, device manager button} > 
windows 7
start > control panel> System and Security> Device Manager

*network adaptors, click on the + * > post back the devices listed there
are there any ! ? or X


post a screen shot of the device manager - network adapters

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here
Full details are here TSG Posting a Screenshot - TSG Library of Knowledge
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## molekul (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Cant use wireless connection (HP nc6120)*

Hi! I got the problem solved and it was rather a trivial one - the WLAN card was not connected correctly onto my computer

thank you for your help anyway!


----------

